# Bike-Läden in der Eifel (Euskirchen-Daun)



## Männix (23. Februar 2005)

Wo gibt's in der Eifel kompetente Fahrrad-Dealer? Online-shops sind zwar gut und schön, aber nicht jeder ist ein Schrauber, um eventuell vorhandene Mängel glattzubügeln. Wo gibts zwischen Euskirchen und Daun gute Fahrradläden, die insbesondere im Bereich MTB was drauf haben und auch ohne Murren ein Wunsch-Bike relativ preiswert zusammenstellen?
Oder strebt ihr alle Richtung Köln oder Bonn zu den Discount-Läden?


----------



## X-Köppel (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Chaka Bikestore in Mayen ! 

http://www.chaka.de/

TOPLADEN !   

X-Köppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mir mein Bike hier zusammengestellt:

http://www.hape-bikes.de

macht nen ganz guten Eindruck der Laden. Die haben bis jetzt alles was so kam Kompetent und freundlich erledigt.
Da kannst du dir dein Bike so wie du willst zusammenstellen. Ist in Euskirchen.


Auch nicht schlecht is der hier in Bad Münstereifel

http://www.schmiko-sport.de/

Bei dem bin ich mit meinem RR !


----------



## black (25. Februar 2005)

einer der besten:

Fahrrad Shop Nagelschmidt in Marmagen!
Beratung   
Arbeit   

kann ich wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Männix (27. Februar 2005)

@ black:
Du kaufst bei Stefan ein? Klar...du nennst ein Steppenwolf dein eigen!
Stimmt, er ist vom Charakter her schon keiner, der einen betuppen will oder von Sachen spricht, von denen er nix kennt!

Für Klamotten bin ich schon mal bei "Jaques Lager" in Obergartzem. Der hat einiges zur Auswahl und man kann in Ruhe anprobieren, ohne von Verkäufern belästigt zu werden.


----------



## black (27. Februar 2005)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> @ black:
> Du kaufst bei Stefan ein? Klar...du nennst ein Steppenwolf dein eigen!
> Stimmt, er ist vom Charakter her schon keiner, der einen betuppen will oder von Sachen spricht, von denen er nix kennt!
> 
> Für Klamotten bin ich schon mal bei "Jaques Lager" in Obergartzem. Der hat einiges zur Auswahl und man kann in Ruhe anprobieren, ohne von Verkäufern belästigt zu werden.




Wie man sieht habe ich nicht nur alleine gute Erfahrungen mit dem Shop..


----------



## Männix (3. März 2005)

Einen hätte ich noch:
Fahrrad-Rolle in Prüm. Der hat 'ne verhältnismäßig gute Auswahl, insbesondere an MTB und Tourenrädern. Falls er mal Ersatzteile net hat, sind sie in kürzester Zeit da. Die Fahrradwerkstatt scheint auch in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## bikesiggi (11. März 2005)

Radshop Breuer in Adenau kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.   Hab dort vor nem Jahr mein Speci Enduro gekauft und wurde top beraten. Zeit für richtig lange vernünftige Probefahrt im Gelände und nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz. Service top, kompetent und super freundlich.


----------



## _Waldschrat_ (22. März 2005)

@bikesiggi: so ein zufall! ich hab vor kurzem auch ein speci enduro beim radsport breuer gekauft.

der hat viele sachen von specialized, und bietet eine kompetente beratung.


----------

